# Fresh Green Beans and New Taters...Oh My!!!



## jarhead (Jul 10, 2012)

A good friend of mine, Turk, brought me these last night. He is the one that is crazy about my Maple sausage & bacon.
He buys it up ever time that I make it.

This has got to be one of my favorite side dishes. Heck, I've even made a meal paired with fresh sweet corn.
I started off by washing the beans and taters and quartering the red onion.













Added Lard, Bacon and Liquid.







Cooked for 14 hours on low.







I gotta have a taste.







They're done. Where's my corn? OOPS. Gotta go to the store.

*Fresh Green Beans and New Taters*

2 pounds Fresh Green Beans, snapped and stemmed
1 pound Fresh New Potatoes, small whole ones or quarter
1 Large Red Onion, quartered
5 Cups Water
3 Tbsp Lard
5 tsp Chicken Base
4 strips thin sliced Bacon
Pepper to taste (1/4 tsp of Malibar)

Wash and clean the fresh veggies.
Quarter the Red Onion.
Place in Crock-Pot.
Combine Water and Chicken Base.
Cut Bacon Slices into 1" pieces and place in Crock-Pot.
Pour liquid mixture over the top.
Add Lard.
Stir.
Cover and set Crock-Pot to low.
Stir every couple hours.
Cook 12-14 hours.
Enjoy!

*Note*: You may use Chicken Broth instead of water and Base. Check and adjust salt level to taste.

Thanks for lookin' and enjoy with your next cook.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 10, 2012)

Made some of those last week....my Hubby's total favorite!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 10, 2012)

Yummy!!!!



~Martin


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jul 10, 2012)

Holy Crap those look good!!!:drool:


----------



## bigblue (Jul 10, 2012)

Use to have that all the time as a kid but with a pot roast thrown in


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, my. Let's see,Friday is payday,and the Farmer's Market is in Perrysburg then...I'm getting me some Veggies to Smoke/Grill. Yummo!!!

Think I'll Smoke a Potroast for it too!!!


----------



## jarhead (Jul 10, 2012)

Kathryn, then you know the the po' folks way of cookin'.

Thanks Digging Dog.

Thank you Mike. Ya need to make some. S/F

Big Blue, that's what I grew up on during the summer. Sweet corn and sliced tomatoes and call it a meal.

Git Er Done Old School. Don't know exactly what I'm gonna pair this with yet. But, ya never know.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh wow that looks so delicious! Reminds me of the ones my gramma used to fix...along side a nice ham! 

Sweet corn and sliced tomatoes and call it a meal - this was a favorite too. But I can eat homegrown tomatoes any time!


----------



## jarhead (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Smokin'. That's just what I did.

The plated pic, Finally got rid of all of the company.
Sorry about the dark pic, but it was late when I finally got a chance to feed my face.
Green Beans & New taters, 2 buttered ears of Honey & Cream Corn and a fresh Arkansas Tomato. Wish the local ones were ready.
WOW, what a meal!!!







Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2012)

Yours looks great...In central PA where I live, same dish with 2" hunks of Ham is a staple in every Family Restaurant. I like to throw in a Bay Leaf too...JJ


----------



## jarhead (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Chef.

I thought about ham, but went with bacon, just not enough.

Never thought about a bay leaf. I use em in brown beans all of the time.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 11, 2012)

I learned Country Cookin' from my Grandma and still do it!  Made greenbeans and some purple hull peas last nite too!  Cornbread and maters to go with it too!  Love the old ways!  Too me it's the best....and now Smoking meats are added to the list!


----------



## reloadmike78 (Aug 6, 2012)

I made these last week during county fair for a group of friends and they were a huge hit!  Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## jarhead (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Glad you liked em.

S/F


----------



## radioguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Jarhead,

Thanks much for this recipe. 

I found myself with a lot of green beans today.  Just started a pot this morning. 

My twist:  minced garlic, baby red potatoes, hungarian hot pepper for a bit more spice.













IMG_20130830_122407.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Aug 30, 2013


----------



## livinnlearnin (Oct 4, 2013)

My mouth is watering so bad right now!

If I only could get my hands on a cockpot here. (Live in Uruguay and they don't exist here. Grrr!)

Guess I'll have to do the old method I used to use that made me a slave to watching the stove - all of the same ingredients after cooking the onion and bacon together, minus taters, in a pot on the stove, cook till the water boils out, add more water to top, and keep repeating the method for an hour.

My mouth is still watering!


----------

